

The cohort analysis from Eric Ries’ Lean Startup using SnowPlow and Hive - alexatkeplar
http://www.keplarllp.com/blog/2012/05/performing-the-cohort-analysis-described-in-eric-riess-lean-startup-using-snowplow-and-hive

======
benbjohnson
It's awesome to see more innovation in event-based analytics. It seems like
most tools don't dive deep enough. Can you do cohort analysis of multi-stage
funnels? So for example, can I build cohorts around a user completing a series
of events instead of individual events?

I'm building a behavioral database right now called Sky (more info at
<http://skylandlabs.com>). It seems like we have some overlap. I looked at
using something like Hive for my query language but I felt like it didn't
handle time-based relations between events. I'm rolling my own language called
EQL (Event Query Language) using LLVM to JIT compile.

I'd love to hear about what kind of questions you're answering for clients
using event-based analytics. It feels like a market with a lot of
possibilities that no one is really exploiting yet.

